# Wattigan National Park



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 10, 2009)

We went on a picnic in the mountains and found some friends along the way!


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome lacies.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks very similar to my biggest girl, originally bred from Wattigan blood. Its amazing how Diamonds just North of Diamond central, wouldn't look out of place in Taree.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats a nice size lacie,also the diamond is pretty.


----------



## GOOBA (Apr 10, 2009)

sweet dimond
n the lacie is a big fella


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great finds! Thanks for posting.

Regards,
David


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 10, 2009)

I hate you.

I spent three days in that forest looking for diamonds and saw zero.


----------



## DDALDD (Apr 10, 2009)

Been up there a few times looking for Diamonds, have come up short so far. Great find.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## cockney red (Apr 10, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> I hate you.
> 
> I spent three days in that forest looking for diamonds and saw zero.


This time of year, try 9-10 in morn, as long as its sunny.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 14, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> I hate you.
> 
> I spent three days in that forest looking for diamonds and saw zero.




hehe sorry!
i wasnt actually looking at the time, we spent the whole day out there and i was tired and crappy coz i didnt see any, and was driving home at about 7pm, and almost ran over him. he was stretched across the whole length of the road. and i didnt see him til my partner yelled "snake" and pointed in front. and i slammed the breaks and swerved into the bush! lol.
almost wrote my little barina off, but it was totally worth it haha.


----------

